# Swift warranty - beware



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

I have finally received a reply from The Swift Group today re the problems I am having and the best way forward. 

Here it is....

06 Swift Kon-Tiki 665 /MH9465

Thank you for your email received 23 February, please accept my apologies
for the delay in responding. 

I am sorry to learn of the problems that you are experiencing with your
motorhome whilst abroad.

As a UK based manufacturer we are unable to offer a warranty facility to
customers who are out of the country as we do not have any dealers based in
Italy.

I would recommend that you locate a local motorhome dealer who can complete
the necessary repairs to your motorhome to allow you to continue to enjoy
your holiday. Please keep hold of any invoices or receipts that you may
incur and forward these to us once you have returned. Any issues that are
covered by the warranty will be reimbursed.

I cannot say fairer than that. 

I have e mailed back thanking them for their attention and also asked for clarification of other matters, namely the fact that the warranty states that if any work is carried out by a non Swift dealer, the warranty ceases to be valid. Technically the warranty is now invalid as a result of Rollerteam fitting the new pump.

Watch this space...

The 669 order is in the balance - not just as a result of recent events but also as a result of a problem with the back exterior panel. 

In my opinion, a British van is not the one for continental touring, as direct back up is non existant. Whilst some repairs will now (subject to positive handling instructions from The Swift Group) be undertaken by Rollerteam, no doub there will be an issue over parts etc. For instance, the two reading lights that are knacked - the parts are on road my mail. Presumably if this was a Hymer van, I would waltz into a Hymer dealer and collect the parts there and then. 

I hope you are reading this, Pusser! I think you are right about British vans - I have tried to be patriotic LOL 

Russell


----------



## 101368 (Oct 12, 2006)

Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have finally received a reply from The Swift Group today re the problems I am having and the best way forward.
> 
> ...


Can't see why you say beware it seems a perfectly reasonable offer. They don't market their vans in the country you are in so have no agents there but are prepared to pay for the work if you send them the receipts. I can understand it's frustrating when bit on the shiny new toy break but they have offered to pay. So you have a choice either come back to the uk or get it fixed in Italy and send them the invoices. If they fail to fix the problems or to pay up that is the time I'd say beware was appropriate.


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*swift*

Greetings,

I never knew that Swift had no dealers abroad Russell, but at least they have offered to rectify the faults once back in the UK, but a hell of a drive eh? will they reimburse you for your diesel costs?

But they have stated that you can have the work done abroad if you keep the receipts and they will reimburse you, on that note they are effectively condoning that you have the work done by a non Swift dealer so this should in no way affect your warranty.

Hope you get it sorted soon, maybe cancel the 669, you can buy a decent German van for less than the price of the Swift, and most German manufacturers I believe have dealers in most European counties.


----------



## longman (Feb 6, 2006)

Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> In my opinion, a British van is not the one for continental touring, as direct back up is non existant. Whilst some repairs will now (subject to positive handling instructions from The Swift Group) be undertaken by Rollerteam, no doub there will be an issue over parts etc. For instance, the two reading lights that are knacked - the parts are on road my mail. Presumably if this was a Hymer van, I would waltz into a Hymer dealer and collect the parts there and then.
> 
> I have to agree with Russell, for those intending to spend a large amount of time abroad a uk van is not ideal, though at least the new fiats are meant to be covered by a worldwide warranty cover for the vehicle at least.
> ...


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Dead easy solution to the problem

Buy an RV!!!  They never (well not very often anyway!!) break so fixing it wont be an issue!! They are better equipped than ANY euro model :wink: and as tough as old boots :lol: and a lot cheaper to buy as well :lol: . But they do tend to use a bit more fuel  

Dazzer


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi Dazzer you were doing so well for a moment with you argument for RVs, and then you had to add the fuel bit,did'nt you :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Geo


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

emgee said:


> Rapide561 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


Emgee - the reason for "beware" the some of the wording of their reply...."if covered by warranty" - there is no IF about it. If I wanted to argue merrily with Swift, I could add 20 further "niggles" that are not really important/urgent.

On the other hand, I understand that a Dethleffs bought in the UK, can be taken to ANY approved agent in Europe and repaired under warranty.

Why on earth can't Swift liase with one of the other manufacturers and come to an agreement along the lines of you fix ours and we will fix yours.

As stated, I have sent an email asking for detailed clarity. It is easy to promise the goods and deliver nothing (I am not implying this in this case, but I want confirmation of what they will and will not put right.)

Russell


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Swift warranty*

Hi

As mentioned, I emailed for clarification of a few points. The reply is not brilliant, but it is exactly as expected.

Here is part of the e mail.

I would request you keep all reports and receipts for work carried out to
your Motorhome and send copies into us for consideration, however at this
point I am unable to confirm if this money will be refunded.

I hope the above information clarifies the warranty situation and trust
this will prove acceptable and apologise for any inconvenience suffered.

The present situation is the external door not closing properly and the door lock is defective. Also, the lock of the side locker came off earlier today! The rain still comes in at two windows. I am not overly concerned with "cosmetic" issues such as defective blinds etc etc, but I do consider the above to be worthy of repair. I shall speak to the supplying dealer once again and take it from there.

I have decided therefore that the 669 order is to be caped. It is simply not worth the hassle when overseas, trying to effect repairs, on a British van.

I am not sure yet at this stage how to effect the repairs needed. If I just "mog on" then no doubt when I do return to the UK, Swift could argue that more work is needed as it was not attended to immediately etc etc.

Anyway, nothing will spoil my lovely sunny day!

Russell


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

This reminds me of the excellent management training videos by some members of the Monty Python Gang:

Enter washing machine repair man (Micheal Palin) to scene of kitchen with leaking washing machine

"You've been using that!"


..........

and

"Of course its the xyz model always did that the xyz's what you need is ..."

Regards Frank


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

I think that the British manufacturers will eventually either link up with the Continental ones or get taken over like Auto Sleepers in Willersey. They are now part of a very large continental group. 

Swift and AutoTrail and the like will not be able to ignore the fact that we are part of the EU (like it or not) and will have to make alternative arrangements. It is amazing that they are all so insular! I bet they don't make a single LHD vehicle unlike their foreign competitors.

Most of the vehicle bases are made on the Continent so there is no problem with servicing or repairs.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

In response to 2kias:

Auto-trail do make mh on LHD as I have seen a Belgium registred Auto-trail on our travels and I believe Urbano sell auto trail mh's.

Swift are prone to be problematic regarding leaking one way or another. Friends of ours have problems with rain getting into the under seat locker at the front. I for one do not think their quality is that good, at least when I have looked at the inside of their mh's.

Auto-trail on the other hand seem to be finished better and on the whole we have been well pleased with their quality. I know there are teething problems at times (some could be prevented by better quality control and an even better PDI by the dealers).

But as you say if touring a lot on the continent it is certainly worth considering the warrenty issues when making a purchase.

Sorry to hear of all you problems Russell, I don't think I would be ordering a new mh with Swift if I was you.


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks Rita.
I didn't know that. We haven't had many probs with ours either.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Swift*

Hi

Autotrail are owned by the Italians - that's why they are good! There is no dealer facility in Italy, but I think I would fair better with them than Swift.

I replied to Swift stating that I would be cancelling the order - but they have n't replied - but I am not bothered.

There are still some little obstacles to get over, and I think the dealer will be more help than Swift.

I will not buy a Swift product again (are you listening, Pusser - it will be a German or French thing)

Russell


----------



## 96783 (Nov 23, 2005)

Hi Russell

If you do buy German, don't necessarily expect the quality to be better. We've had teething problems with ours but the local guy fixes them PDQ and, more importantly, there is a 2 year warranty on the habitation bit and agents all over Europe who will fix it!


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Swift*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Autotrail are owned by the Italians - that's why they are good! There is no dealer facility in Italy, but I think I would fair better with them than Swift.
> 
> ...


I'm taking it all in and to be honest, in this day and age if someone has been building motorhomes for many years there is simply no excuse. It is reasonable I think that if no dealer is available for warrenty work then to offer to pay for it with sight of invoices is fairey fluff but if they have to pay more because they do not have a dealer or arrangements in Europe then they should suffer that loss which may make them think about the merits of tying up with a foreign dealer as mentioned. I am quite sad when I think that it was the Kon Tiki that for years I dreamed of owning and now I wouldn't touch the Explorer Group with a barge pole.

I am thinking of getting a new motorhome but I have now looked at so many and only one fits on my drive with a u lounge with each side being a single bed if necessary at at £46000 I do not think I can justify that with the amount we use it. So if I can find somewhere to park a longer one, then I will start searching around again with Rapido being high on the list. Of course if Ben and Lizzy were to knock a few quid off theirs I may be interested like £150.000 quids off.  I never heard why they went to all that trouble to get a tailor made and then don't want it anymore or is this non of my business. (I have a feeling that it is non of my busines).  (Apoligies, some French has slipped in which sometimes happens with us multiforeign speakers. 8) )


----------



## dethleff (Jun 25, 2005)

*Buy British?*

Have had my Dethleff 11 years now, was 12 months old when I bought it in Germany.
Had my first breakdown last month, wheel bearing,
[email protected] German rubbish.  
Stan


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi Russell

The Swift group and the Explorer group export caravans to Holland, we have seen loads of them in France and Spain so there has to be some sort of back-up system somewhere but, all things being equal within the British caravan/motorhome industry the buck stops with the buyer once they have your money they don't give a flying f**t about you. We have had big problems in the past with the explorer group and will never touch another of their vehicles, we have now a Chausson just a couple of teething problems but fixed without hassle, if we were to change again my choice would be a Rapido for sure.
Best of luck to you.

Ron

8O


----------



## 101368 (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: Swift*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Autotrail are owned by the Italians - that's why they are good! There is no dealer facility in Italy, but I think I would fair better with them than Swift.
> 
> ...


In your position I'd seriously consider buying Italian.


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Maybe this 'country of origin, country of use' thing works the other way round at times. It proved very difficult to get spares for our previous CI Riviera - an Italian-built van sold in the UK by the same people who bring you Autotrail. Previous-little support from head office, and dealers never seemed to have or have access to the admittedly few parts we needed.

Sure enough, the Swift group certainly take their time coming up with the goods, but at least we've been able to get everything we need within a few weeks. Having said that, if any of us had to wait 'a few weeks' to get parts for our cars I'm certain sure we'd be hopping mad.

I've heard rumours that Autosleepers' spares back-up is the best in the (UK) business - anybody any first-hand experience of this before and since they became part of the SEA group?

All of this getting a bit away from Russ' original post, and for waht it's worth I think it's an outrage for him to have suffered to many problems, large and small, in such an expensive brand-new British motorhome. When will the manufacturers learn that quality really, really does matter and needs to start at the factory, not end with the customer?


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

This brings me to mention something I have suggested many times but seems to shoot up in the air like a lead balloon. I do think we should consider a Hall of Shame in spreadsheet format with warrenty work that is needed, date submitted, date sorted etc...... and then send the Hall of Shame to all those who have dared f*** with MHF members. Of course, if warrenty work is needed and carried out satisfactorily then that too should be on there as a plus point to their company\dealership.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Thats a great idea Pusser.
I put all my mustang faults on a list and sbmitted it to the dealer and the manufacturer-Autocruise- in September 2005, no that is not a miss print.
I have just got the vehicle back last week as they have had it for 5 weeks having had the leisure door replaced etc. only by informing the Finance company of the situation did they get off their backsides.we plan on going for a weekend shakedown to see if all is done. If all is well, we are going to sell and get something a little smaller. It is a real shame about the service we get, especially when you have got a great motorhome to enjoy.we are thinking of buying abroad after all the comments on here.
Cabby


----------



## glacier (Jun 24, 2006)

*Parts Back Up*

Been waiting since September for a plastic end cap for an exterior locker on my Hymer...but then guess who/where I bought it from?


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Parts Back Up*



glacier said:


> Been waiting since September for a plastic end cap for an exterior locker on my Hymer...but then guess who/where I bought it from?


Brownhills 8)


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*warranty*

Greetings,



> but then guess who/where I bought it from?


Er, no, do tell us Glacier


----------

